# Dont buy an ultra aviator



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

:finger1:

This shit happened. Crazy fuckin delams. Anyway gonna hit up warranty, hope they cover it. Will let you guys know of my updates.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats not a delam. You over-flexed the board and it broke.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Thats not a delam. You over-flexed the board and it broke.


Board is not broke.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

that is a broken snowboard and it was broken because you either landed on your tail and tail-blocked it or you just fucking tail-blocked it. 

not a delam. not a warranty issue. 

you broke that shit son.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Dam ***** wut a shitty bored


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You should sue Jones.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Lmao, you broke the board. too short for your weight?


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

You bet i fucking will. I dropped my kids college payment on this board and im not gonna put up with shitty warranty. But i lubed my asshole either way so im going to see how it plays out. 

btw im not good enough to do a tail tap. I ollie, but i ollie like it shouldnt crack the fucking topsheet.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

I dont understand. Why is the board broke when its not broken. Wut im not a br0ke a$$ ***** m8 fuck me cunt u wot m8


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

apparently you're not good enough to ollie either because you tailblocked it and snapped the core, fucktard.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It's called a buckled board. Play dumb and you may get it replaced. It happens way more often to surfboards, but you buckled it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This is a delaminated snowboard











This is an impacted delamed snowboard 










You broke your fucking snowboard. My suggestion learn what is and isn't covered under warranty as that is clearly rider error and not a manufacturing defect.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

*applies more lube*


----------



## Kib1212 (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha! great thread


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

What size is the snowboard and how heavy are you?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

is that middle finger intentional or accidental in this pic...:happy:



BurtonAvenger said:


> This is a delaminated snowboard


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck if I know, I found it on the Interwebz.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Phedder said:


> This thread is hilarious.


I only clicked on it cos the last post was by BA which is usually promising! It delivered


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm 5'7" 155 lbs I thought a 156 would be perfect for cruisin. 

BA: :blahblah:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

StAntonRider said:


> I'm 5'7" 155 lbs I thought a 156 would be perfect for cruisin.
> 
> BA: :blahblah:


Still broke it from rider error.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Manicmouse said:


> I only clicked on it cos the last post was by BA which is usually promising! It delivered


yup...same here. Isn't OP's 15 posts enough cred and he's lubed :jumping1:


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

BA and SL: forgive my naivete...but what is tailblocking, how does one do it, and how does one avoid doing it so not to end up like this dude...?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

madmax said:


> BA and SL: forgive my naivete...but what is tailblocking, how does one do it, and how does one avoid doing it so not to end up like this dude...?


simply use your keyboard and this great tool called google. It's a wealth of information.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

maybe I just wanted some human interaction...............over the internet



I'm so cold and lonely.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

madmax said:


> maybe I just wanted some human interaction...............over the internet
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so cold and lonely.


Tail blocking is the art of having a female block another guy from getting the piece of ass you want at the bar. In ski towns where the ratio of guys to girls is 40 to 1 this causes extreme fits of rage that often result in the angry offender snapping their snowboard.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

slyder said:


> simply use your keyboard and this great tool called google. It's a wealth of information.


dude owes her a new snowboard


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Tail blocking is the art of having a female block another guy from getting the piece of ass you want at the bar. In ski towns where the ratio of guys to girls is 40 to 1 this causes extreme fits of rage that often result in the angry offender snapping their snowboard.


See, I don't think I would have found that out on google.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm sorry Cock block was mixed up with tail block... very similar yes but there is a difference. So my single friends tell me. 



> maybe I just wanted some human interaction...............over the internet


You just need to get out more. Nobody likes a keyboard ninja


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

slyder said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to get out more. Nobody likes a keyboard ninja


That's a lie, you guys love me.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

NEW THREAD TITLE:
Don't buy an Ultra Aviator and let StAntonRider ride it… He will buckle that shit.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I was riding through the trees the other day and this happened. You think warranty will cover it? My coat is scuffed!!


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

YES! If it is REI


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

So back to the topic, 

Nidecker USA is amazing. 

They Accepted warranty and new ultra av is on the way. Even sent next years model with an extra carbon layup and stronger edges. 

I assure you that the damage is a mfg defect. The angle and surrounding area of breakage really do indicate that the topsheet was untrue and different in that area. 

Believe whatever you want, but yeah just know if you buy a NOW slash yes or jones you are very well taken care of.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

StAntonRider said:


> ... but yeah just know if you buy a NOW slash yes or jones you are very well taken care of.


Sorf of contradicts the thread title...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Another example of a company bending over and not making someone take onus for breaking a board.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

neni said:


> Sorf of contradicts the thread title...


Lol yep. Statement I'd like to take back. However, hopefully this doesn't happen again. The board is awfully thin.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Another example of a company bending over and not making someone take onus for breaking a board.


Perhaps. I "broke" a board. They replied awfully quick and didn't need any additional confirmation other than pics. Perhaps this is something they are aware of and something they improvied on the 2016 model. (Wouldn't let me have a 14-15 model). Then again if you drop 749 on a new board and ride it for a day on groomers you don't expect it to snap.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

StAntonRider said:


> Perhaps. I "broke" a board. They replied awfully quick and didn't need any additional confirmation other than pics. Perhaps this is something they are aware of and something they improvied on the 2016 model. (Wouldn't let me have a 14-15 model). Then again if you drop 749 on a new board and ride it for a day on groomers you don't expect it to snap.


There's no perhaps, manufacturing defects don't come in the form of a creased tail like that. You got lucky, you fucked up and broke it.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's no perhaps, manufacturing defects don't come in the form of a creased tail like that. You got lucky, you fucked up and broke it.


If you say so. You haven't seen the board in person and I'm not a 5 year old kid. 7 year olds like me can form their own opinions. 

Anyway what's done is done. 

Keep up the great reviews, and hell I might just send you my av to try out, but just don't break the tail I've heard of that happening if you go down groomers on the first day.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

StAntonRider said:


> If you say so. You haven't seen the board in person and I'm not a 5 year old kid. 7 year olds like me can form their own opinions.
> 
> Anyway what's done is done.
> 
> Keep up the great reviews, and hell I might just send you my av to try out, but just don't break the tail I've heard of that happening if you go down groomers on the first day.


If you are looking to get rid of your replacement board let me know what you want for it.

I've ridden almost the entire Jones line and am a huge fan of Jeremy because of what he is doing for the sport.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Sent a pm binary


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

Good thing I saw this thread! Now I won't buy an ultra aviator!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That's a lie, you guys love me.


I love lamp!!!!!


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Came yesterday, this time with a rad black base. 

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

StAntonRider said:


> Came yesterday, this time with a rad black base.
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


Nice board.

Just curious, what did you actually tell the manufacturer that happened? (no, I'm not insinuating anything - just wondering what you told them happened to your original board.) Did you send the first one back to them?


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

StAntonRider said:


> Perhaps. I "broke" a board. They replied awfully quick and didn't need any additional confirmation other than pics. Perhaps this is something they are aware of and something they improvied on the 2016 model. (Wouldn't let me have a 14-15 model). Then again if you drop 749 on a new board and ride it for a day on groomers you don't expect it to snap.


well, it is a board designed to be ridden in poderz. it definitely shouldn't break just cruising groomers (doubtful that's all you were doing on it), but you have to keep a boards intended use in mind.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

binarypie said:


> If you are looking to get rid of your replacement board let me know what you want for it.
> 
> I've ridden almost the entire Jones line and am a huge fan of Jeremy because of what he is doing for the sport.


climbing mountains and piggybacking off his brothers' success with TGR to promote himself?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

alchemy said:


> well, it is a board designed to be ridden in poderz. it definitely shouldn't break just cruising groomers (doubtful that's all you were doing on it), but you have to keep a boards intended use in mind.


Poderz?
WTF is "poderz" and how do you ride in it?


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

PlanB said:


> Nice board.
> 
> Just curious, what did you actually tell the manufacturer that happened? (no, I'm not insinuating anything - just wondering what you told them happened to your original board.) Did you send the first one back to them?


I told them I was rising on groomers the entire day and at the end of the day the crack appeared on the board. I only rode for 3 hours or so, and I recognized the crack as I was going out for night boarding. It was at steamboat, if anyone is familiar with the boat all I did was daze down to why not and then gondie laps of the exact same sometimes taking valley view instead of daze. Everything is groomed and all I rode were groomed runs. 

I told them the truth. Of course the occasional side hit here and there, and ollies where they say no jumping but not anywhere near roots rocks trees or the like. And the ollies I landed were all flat landings no backseat anything. It was even a soft pow packed groom day. 

I've had enough days that I know what happens and how to ride. After a certain number of seasons with snowboarding as a main hobby you really learn a lot. I know that whatever happened with this board wouldn't have happened if it as riding another deck.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> Poderz?
> WTF is "poderz" and how do you ride in it?


With rotating bindings on a foldable snowboard.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

alchemy said:


> well, it is a board designed to be ridden in poderz. it definitely shouldn't break just cruising groomers (doubtful that's all you were doing on it), but you have to keep a boards intended use in mind.


Mmmmmmmmmmmm it's a freestyle deck.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> Poderz?
> WTF is "poderz" and how do you ride in it?


pow.
champagne.
deep stuff.
bottomless.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

StAntonRider said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm it's a freestyle deck.


my bad, misread the title and thought it was a ultracraft.


----------

